# Hardware error, machine check events logged?

## Alanw

Hello,

I hope somebody might help explain what this means. I haven't had much luck searching google,

but the following message has me worried  :Sad: 

/var/log/mce.log

```

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo HARDWARE ERROR. This is *NOT* a software problem!

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Please contact your hardware vendor

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo MCE 0

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo CPU 4 BANK 8 

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo TIME 1299553801 Mon Mar  7 21:10:01 2011

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo MCG status:

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo MCi status:

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Error overflow

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Uncorrected error

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Processor context corrupt

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo MCA: MEMORY CONTROLLER GEN_CHANNELunspecified_ERR

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Transaction: Generic undefined request

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Memory write parity error

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo Memory corrected error count (CORE_ERR_CNT): 0

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo STATUS e20000000004008f MCGSTATUS 0

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo MCGCAP 1c09 APICID 10 SOCKETID 1 

Mar 07 21:10:01 gentoo CPUID Vendor Intel Family 6 Model 26

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo HARDWARE ERROR. This is *NOT* a software problem!

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Please contact your hardware vendor

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo MCE 0

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo CPU 4 BANK 8 

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo TIME 1299640801 Tue Mar  8 21:20:01 2011

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo MCG status:

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo MCi status:

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Error overflow

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Uncorrected error

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Processor context corrupt

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo MCA: MEMORY CONTROLLER GEN_CHANNELunspecified_ERR

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Transaction: Generic undefined request

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Memory write parity error

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo Memory corrected error count (CORE_ERR_CNT): 0

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo STATUS e20000000004008f MCGSTATUS 0

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo MCGCAP 1c09 APICID 10 SOCKETID 1 

Mar 08 21:20:01 gentoo CPUID Vendor Intel Family 6 Model 26

```

My machine runs great, except I think one of my hardrives is about to crash

as it clicks often. This doesn't seem disk related though.

I have x2 intel xeon E5520 Nehalem cpu's with 24GB kingston hyperx ram. 

If any other information might help, please let me know.

Thank you

Alan

----------

## Alanw

I've just noticed, both dmidecode and lshw report my motherboard having x9 memory banks per CPU, when there are only 6. (12 total)

Could this explain why I'm getting errors regarding BANK8?  (since it doesn't exist)  

Has anyone heard of this behavior, or have any ideas?  My bios are up to date,

and the board is less than 1 week old. 

Thanks

----------

